# Hcg levels after D&C



## xpinky

I had a missed misscarriage in June, took misoprostol 2 times, had d&c mid July. My hcg levels after d&c dropped from 8000 to 200. One week post D&C my levels were at 200. I was instructed to take a pregnancy test and if it came back positive I was suppose to call my Dr. Guess what it still showed up positive! Two weeks after D&C my husband and I did have sex. My levels 2 days ago was 150 and today it was 170. My Dr thinks I'm either pregnant or there might be left over tissue. Has this happened to anyone before?


----------



## tootyfruity

I've had a similar situation. I found out 2 weeks ago that I was miscarrying, I have been bleeding for 4+ weeks. My hcg 2 weeks ago we're 13,000, it then went down after 2 days to 9,000 then another 2 days 7,000, 1week later it was 1,700, that was a week ago, they didn't do a d&c as they said my body is dealing with it bit im sure after 2 weeks the pregnancy will show positive as Im still bleeding.
So I have a week to wait to find out. I know I can't be pregnant as I havent got rid of these hormones yet. 
I would say other seems like a new pregnancy for you but I could be wrong, I hope u get the result u want x x


----------



## GingerPanda

I read that it could take 4-6 weeks for your levels to reach 0. I had a blood draw to confirm my were at 0 after 6 weeks.


----------



## xpinky

tootyfruity said:


> I've had a similar situation. I found out 2 weeks ago that I was miscarrying, I have been bleeding for 4+ weeks. My hcg 2 weeks ago we're 13,000, it then went down after 2 days to 9,000 then another 2 days 7,000, 1week later it was 1,700, that was a week ago, they didn't do a d&c as they said my body is dealing with it bit im sure after 2 weeks the pregnancy will show positive as Im still bleeding.
> So I have a week to wait to find out. I know I can't be pregnant as I havent got rid of these hormones yet.
> I would say other seems like a new pregnancy for you but I could be wrong, I hope u get the result u want x x

I wasn't suppose to have a D&C but my levels started to rise and my Dr was scared I might get an infection. If I was pregnant the numbers are suppose to double. Got a pelvic/vaginal ultrasound waiting for the results.


----------



## xpinky

GingerPanda said:


> I read that it could take 4-6 weeks for your levels to reach 0. I had a blood draw to confirm my were at 0 after 6 weeks.

Did they monitor you weekly? Can't believe mine only went down by 50 in 3 weeks them slightly went back up!


----------



## ticklemonster

Mine took four weeks after d and c to be zero.


----------



## GingerPanda

xpinky said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> I read that it could take 4-6 weeks for your levels to reach 0. I had a blood draw to confirm my were at 0 after 6 weeks.
> 
> Did they monitor you weekly? Can't believe mine only went down by 50 in 3 weeks them slightly went back up!Click to expand...

No, they just did a draw at six weeks.


----------



## xpinky

Got an ultrasound last week and my Dr said there was no left over tissue. Got my blood drawn today and its still stuck at 150. If there's no left over tissue what else could it be? It's been 5 weeks since my D&c


----------



## aimze

Pinky are you having more blood taken soon? 

I had a molar last year an it was stuck around the 200 but as long as it went down by 10% a week they were happy...

I'm now 7 weeks from erpc & feel weird, morning sickness back & for some reason gone mega bloated so I'm wondering whether I had another molar pregnancy...had blood this AM so will know tomorrow what the levels are...

Just want to get back to normal eh...x


----------



## xpinky

aimze said:


> Pinky are you having more blood taken soon?
> 
> I had a molar last year an it was stuck around the 200 but as long as it went down by 10% a week they were happy...
> 
> I'm now 7 weeks from erpc & feel weird, morning sickness back & for some reason gone mega bloated so I'm wondering whether I had another molar pregnancy...had blood this AM so will know tomorrow what the levels are...
> 
> Just want to get back to normal eh...x

What's erpc? I got my blood drawn 3 times since last week and its still about the same. So sad the last time we talked I was pregnant. Things happen for a reason. How did they know it was a molar pregnancy?


----------



## aimze

Erpc is a different word for the D and C...

The molar pregnancy was diagnosed from the testing...

If the levels have been the same 3 draws I would ask them about the possibilities of a molar? My results came back an they're under 5....great news but still where's my period!!!!

X


----------



## xpinky

aimze said:


> Erpc is a different word for the D and C...
> 
> The molar pregnancy was diagnosed from the testing...
> 
> If the levels have been the same 3 draws I would ask them about the possibilities of a molar? My results came back an they're under 5....great news but still where's my period!!!!
> 
> X

What a relief your levels are u der 5! I hoe my Dr comes up with some kind of plan for me that doesn't invole another d&c!


----------



## aimze

I hope so too Hun...have u had a period? Mine cleared up after a full period x


----------



## xpinky

aimze said:


> I hope so too Hun...have u had a period? Mine cleared up after a full period x

Nope no period! Just very light spotting here and there. Maybe thats a good thing? I have another ultrasound appointment next week since she thinks I might be pregnant again which I don't think I am! Might get a hysteroscopy depending on the results.


----------



## detterose

Keep in mind that if this is a new pregnancy, nothing will show on an U/S if your levels are below 1000. I would keep up with the beta testing and maybe another scan in a couple of weeks. x


----------



## aimze

When's your next beta Hun? X


----------



## xpinky

aimze said:


> When's your next beta Hun? X

Not sure....I have an appointment on Tuesday for an ultrasound. I'm thinking she should be checking my levels but she didnt say anything about it.


----------



## aimze

Let us know pinky! Xx


----------



## xpinky

I'll keep you updated! I started to have a light period yesterday. Kinda TMI but I had stringy blood clots come out. I hope that's a good sign.


----------



## aimze

It will be Hun...the hcg will drop with bleeding..

Big hugs xx


----------



## xpinky

Levels are still the same!! Have to get a hystrogram tomorrow not excited about that at all


----------



## aimze

Oh no pinky! How weird they're exactly the same :-( x


----------



## xpinky

Had my ultrasound today and there's a piece of live tissue still in my uterus! I have to get a hysteroscopy :(


----------



## aimze

Oh no pinky :-( I think they're similar to a laporoscphy? If so apparently conception rates are higher after? 

Big hugs xx


----------



## xpinky

aimze said:


> Oh no pinky :-( I think they're similar to a laporoscphy? If so apparently conception rates are higher after?
> 
> Big hugs xx

Thanks :) hopefully this will be the last of it


----------

